# Failed ivf cycle: why would af show up before OTD if on cyclogest?



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all,

My first ivf cycle just ended in a bfn, and I haven't had my follow up appt yet (long waits at my clinic). 

Does anyone with experience of this happen to know why a cycle might end in bleeding several days before OTD, when you're on progesterone pessarries? I thought the progesterone was meant to keep af at bay.

My situation was 4 eggs collected, 4 fertilised, 1 good 8 cell transferred on day 3, none survived to be able to freeze. Pain after EC and after ET, then bleeding started 10dp3dt.

I guess I'm really heartbroken about the loss of this cycle, and want to have some reason for the failure.

Thanks for your help.

Amandalina


----------



## tams1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,
I have just had a BFN too on my first cycle. I had the opposite problem in that I didn't bleed or spot at all. Looking at what I've researched today there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


Anyway, I didn't want to read and run. It's so devastating. I hope you're ok. When's your follow up? Take care xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Amandalina,

I'm sorry that you find yourself in this situation.  It is really hard the first time it happens.

I got af whilst on progesterone pessaries, which was pretty grim and I have friends who that happened to as well so you aren't alone.  It doesn't always delay it.

I'm sorry you don't have any answers, it is really frustrating.  It could be for a number of reasons.  Do you get another go?

Sending you hugs,
M
X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I too got AF on CD 27, my clinic had a really long 2WW so it was a week before OTD and I was on pessaries twice a day 

I'm quite similar to you, bled around the same day, 4 eggs, 100% fertilisation, 2 back in a 3dt and non to freeze

I know how much it hurts xx


----------

